# Senior Member, Member, Junior Member



## Pizpireta

Hello to all. 
I'm new in the Forum and, as you can see, i log in as Pizpireta.

I'd like to know whats the difference between Senior Member, Member and Junior Member in these Forums.

(I have search in threads and have not found it...  )

Thank you.

PS I have said this in the spanish-english forum, but i should write it here: 
I think this forum is great. Congratulations to creators, coordinators, moderators.. and members. I think is fabulous.


----------



## Jana337

Hi, 

Here's the latest thread about the differences. 

Jana


----------



## Pizpireta

Thank you. I searched for "Senior Member" and I did not think of searching for "miembros".

Thank you Jana.
...Till next time


----------



## Whodunit

Pizpireta said:
			
		

> Thank you. I searched for "Senior Member" and I did not think of searching for "miembros".
> 
> Thank you Jana.
> ...Till next time


 
You searched for "Senior Member" and did not get these threads? 

These threads:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=144768
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1490


----------



## alc112

Whodunit said:
			
		

> You searched for "Senior Member" and did not get these threads?


Sorry - no matches. 
Steps to ask in the forum:
1. Register (free)
2. Ask for your translation in a forum by clicking "*New Thread*".


----------



## maxiogee

You probably need to "search forums" and not "search this forum".


----------



## Whodunit

alc112 said:
			
		

> Sorry - no matches.
> Steps to ask in the forum:
> 1. Register (free)
> 2. Ask for your translation in a forum by clicking "*New Thread*".


 
I'm very sorry about the confusion. I can just hope it works now. Please tell me if it's a wrong link again.


----------



## panjandrum

Links to search results will expire after some time - I don't know how long, but it is hours, not days.
So, your link works now, about ten minutes after you posted it.
It will not work when I wake up tomorrow.

The search results pages are not a permanent part of vBulletin.
They are kept for a while in case you want to look again, then they are deleted.


----------



## Whodunit

panjandrum said:
			
		

> Links to search results will expire after some time - I don't know how long, but it is hours, not days.
> So, your link works now, about ten minutes after you posted it.
> It will not work when I wake up tomorrow.
> 
> The search results pages are not a permanent part of vBulletin.
> They are kept for a while in case you want to look again, then they are deleted.


 
Thanks. I didn't know that. I think I will only post threads instead of search results from now on. 

By the way, you are right. Those results hadn't shown up anymore when I followed my link some minutes ago.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

My suggestion to the forum administrators is: what if we invent more grades than just the simple junior/senior? Other forums I have seen tend to have a whole variety of often humourous titles, names and statuses as well as stars awarded for a certain number of posts. It is thrilling to get from one stage to another. Why not try something like that on this forum as well?


----------



## alc112

If you search a bit, you'll find the answer.
(i wno't search for you because I must be sleeping right now )


----------

